# 4 hands piano piece?



## Leander Wyss (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys

Considering that I am not really a member of any other forum than this one, I hope there are some music interested people out there with helpful ideas and tips 

OK, so now my question:
We, a friend of mine and I, are playing the piano and we listen to eachother while playing, so now we decided to play a four hand piano piece together. But we have been searching nfor a long time, but I myself don't know many pieces for four hands, any suggestions? (Difficulty: we both jsut finished a Cjopin etude, he's now working on something from Bach, and I just started another etude from Chopin (op 25 no 11), so please don't suggest anything too difficult^^)

thank you in advance

lw


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

I had fun playing Mars from the planets with my friend... but imo the two pianos one sounds better than the four hands one...
How about Gershwin's piano concerto in f?


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 6, 2011)

I love these two pieces 
But we are looking for more of a solo piece with no orchestra, but thank you anyway


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Schubert Grand Duo D.812


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 6, 2011)

This is brillant  Thank you very much!
We'll see how we manage it  *orders sheets*


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

Leander Wyss said:


> I love these two pieces
> But we are looking for more of a solo piece with no orchestra, but thank you anyway


 
No, there are arrangements for four hands. Nevermind, I'll think of more 
edit: Mozart sonata for piano duo
Shostakovich jazz suite 2 for four hands
Dvorak legends
Schubert fantasia in F minor
Schubert Marche Militaires


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh sry, didn't know, I only heard the orchestral version ^^


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

I added a couple to my post which are actually four hands pieces... Some arranged and some not. 
Note: Dvorak legend was originally composed for four hands and later orchestrated btw.


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 6, 2011)

The Shostakovich jazz suite 2 for four hands and the Fantasia sound both beautiful, I will pick one of those, thank you  Glad to see this is a good place to ask things about music.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2011)

The song is actually called "4 hands piano".


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> The song is actually called "4 hands piano".


 
That's awesome. :O


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you looking for 4 hand or 2 piano?
There are very few good 4 hand pieces in my opinion.
When I was younger I used to play 4 hand piano at Disneyland.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pNAFb_pP7w

Here's another one I played for Disneyland. (The video is a performance I did in China though)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU_pAaPomos&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL224D7C86FEA2A0F4

As for 2 piano stuff, there is tons of really really good stuff.
I played some really cool Rachmaninoff stuff like the symphonic dances and his suites, I played a Ravel/Debussy piece called Fetes, Lutoslawski did some really neat Paganini variations, and theres other stuff too that I've played that I can't remember atm.

And also, saying that you both "Just finished a Chopin etude" and are working on "something from Bach" is very very very not indicative of your skill level.

I suggest that you look up the pieces that Elizabeth Joy Roe and Greg Anderson perform. They do really cool arrangements of stuff.


----------

